# GOSM Propane smoker not hot enough please help!



## a-ok pressure

I can't get mine hot enough today. Used it for New Years and it heated up 225-250 with no problems

Right now it is 14 degrees out. The high today is suppose to be 30 degrees and I can't get it to go higher than 150-160 degrees.

I disconnected the hose to try to reset any safety's, and turned the burner on slowly and lit it.

It lites up fine, stays lit just fine but, when I turn the burner dial it won't go higher or lower. It seems to be stuck in a medium flame setting.

I've gone so far as blocking off the side vents to try and keep as much heat in there as possible.

I'm running out of ideas, does anyone have anymore suggestions?

Did I also mention that I have a 14 lbs brisket in it since 4am.

Also can I cook/smoke a brisket at 150-160 degrees??

Please help!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

You can't smoke that low...You have 5 hours of smoke on, you should still be ok safety wise, so get the Brisket in the Oven at 225-325*F depending on how soon you need it done and then play with the smoker...JJ


----------



## sprky

"Normally" when you turn the smoker valve and flame does not move, the safety has activated.

Try resetting it, again following these steps;

1. turn off smoker valve fully

2. turn off tank valve fully

3. disconnect regulator from  tank

4. wait 30 seconds to 1 min

5. reattach regulator to tank

6. turn on tank slowly

7. wait 30 seconds

8. Light smoker

Other possible causes are

1. frozen regulator

2. low tank

3. bad tank

4. obstructed burner


----------



## a-ok pressure

Covered or uncovered?


----------



## a-ok pressure

sprky said:


> "Normally" when you turn the smoker valve and flame does not move, the safety has activated.
> 
> Try resetting it, again following these steps;
> 
> 1. turn off smoker valve fully
> 
> 2. turn off tank valve fully
> 
> 3. disconnect regulator from  tank
> 
> 4. wait 30 seconds to 1 min
> 
> 5. reattach regulator to tank
> 
> 6. turn on tank slowly
> 
> 7. wait 30 seconds
> 
> 8. Light smoker
> 
> Other possible causes are
> 
> 1. frozen regulator
> 
> 2. low tank
> 
> 3. bad tank
> 
> 4. obstructed burner


I did 1 thru 8. I still acts the same.

I changed the tank.

How do you unfreeze a regulator?

Thanks.


----------



## erain

do you have a different tank to try, be sure smoker is off when attaching hose to tank.


----------



## a-ok pressure

I tried switching tanks.

I decided to finish it in the oven.

I will take the burnrr apart and see if there is a clog.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## graystratcat

A-OK Pressure said:


> I did 1 thru 8. I still acts the same.
> 
> I changed the tank.
> 
> How do you unfreeze a regulator?
> 
> Thanks.


I think it being 14* out might be part of your problem.  That's pretty cold for LP and your regulator to work correctly.  IMVHO, your regulator might be the culprit, especially since you changed tanks and had the same results.  If any condensation or other water ended up in the diaphragm of that regulator, at 14* it's not going to have a chance to work right.   I would suggest on a warmer day, fire that smoker back up and see if you have the same problem.  If you do, then it's not the temps but something wrong -obviously - with the regulator, hose or burner.  If you want to try and 'unfreeze' a regulator when it's 14* outside (I can't believe I just typed that - LOL), try a hair dryer or a commercial heat gun on the lowest setting.  Try this only if the smoker flame  is out and the tank is disconnected from the smoker...and the LP tank is far away from what you're working on.  IMVHO, 14* is a pretty cold working temp of an LP rig...


----------



## stovebolt

There is an orifice just ahead of the burner (usually sticking into the inlet opening of the burner). If you have a clog it would most likely be in the regulator or orifice where the smallest openings are.

  Chuck


----------



## danno in duluth

same problem here today.  It was 38-45 degrees for the 4 hours I've been running my GOSM, but can't get the temp above 175-180 and the turkeys are just not getting above 110 degrees after 4 hours.  

1) is this just too cold to get a propane fired smoker up to 220-230?

2) can I bake these 2 birds in the oven and kill off any bacteria (they were in smoker 4 hours and never reached the 140 safe zone)


----------



## yardbird

I've run my propane at well below freezing temps and haven't had a problem. I've seen guys put a heating pad on their regulator though :)  Doesn't get real hot. No flame or spark. Just keeps the regulator warm.  Also be sure to check for spider webs in the venturi tube. They've been playin' hell with me this year.


----------



## dynaman2

I'm having the same issue today.  Outside temp is now near 10*, colder earlier.  The smoker will slower lose temp until I shut it off when its in the 170s.  I brought the entire unit in the house, waiting 30, started it and it lit right up.  Took it back outside and could achieve 350 easily.  20 Minutes later, 250, only 20 and I drift back under 200.  Did that sequence 3 times.

Figure its the regulator, but I've got that wrapped fairly tightly in a heating pad.

Now I have the whole unit, and a propane heater in the garage, got temps around 25* and the smoker is maintaining only 210 on high.  Heading for the oven shortly.

Don't think I've smoked it this cold of temps before, but I've cooked below freezing.  Never had an issue before.


----------



## dynaman2

New info, already.  If I quickly twist the valve between high and low at some part of the twist a good a big poof of flame, but it quickly goes back to a medium low setting.  Could the valve itself be freezing up?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Are you using the stock regulator? If so replace it with a needle valve and you won't have that issue again. Search the threads here for needle valves.


----------



## dynaman2

Yep, stock regulator.  Probably about 7 years old, but not used a ton.  Great Outdoors Smoker.  Always worked well, except it was difficult to get it cool enough in the summer.  Planned on getting a needle valve to fix that.  

Based on your recommendation is it safe to assume you do think it's the regulator?  Do you recommend buying just the needle valve or an assembly that would replace the regulator too?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I used the valve off of my turkey fryer that we never use. Works great. My GOSM is 9-10 years old and I can cook as low as 130 (with lots of baby sitting) and as high as 500+. I leave the smoker set on high and control temp with the needle valve.


----------

